# Clon Ampeg Tetra-amplificado (Desarrollo).



## Quercus (Mar 30, 2014)

Ire colocando en este hilo fotos y comentarios que crea interesantes del montaje de este Ampeg Multi-Amplificado  de aproximadamente 450/500W de potencia total, al sumar la potencia de cada modulo, en función del  corte de frecuencia que amplifica. Las características del toroide en el  secundario son: 32v/11,7A  +  32V/11,7A, Aprox. 750W. Con la tensión de red que tengo en casa da en continua con un  amplificador conectado y funcionando algo más de +-46V.

En un principio quería montar todo dentro del gabinete, pero después pensé que era mejor colocar el filtro activo principal (tres cortes) y el previo, fuera, así puedo conectarle el filtro que construya y alguno de este  tipo:

Behringer Super-X PRO CX3400
Behringer DCX 2496 Ultradrive PRO

  El primero ya lo tengo, mas adelante y cuando todo funcione veremos si voy a por el segundo, pues he estado leyendo su funcionamiento en algún foro y se me han puesto “los dientes largos…”

  Pensando en un futuro…el amplificador esta previsto con  la posibilidad de funcionar en Tetra-Amplificado y Tri-Amplificado, desconectando externamente un canal y el filtro activo interno, para poder utilizarlo con altavoces de solo tres vías, A lo que todavía estoy dando vueltas, es a la posibilidad de que los módulos de graves puedan funcionar en puente.

  En un principio su utilización será con dos sistemas de altavoces que a su vez van en dos cajas independientes que están en proceso:

  1º Caja, graves, con dos altavoces de 10 pulgadas. 
  2º Caja, dos altavoces de 5 pulgadas para medios, un Domo para medios/agudos y otro Domo para agudos, se pueden ver parte del proceso aquí y casi terminado aquí.

Los graves y medios a 4Ω y los medio/agudos y agudos a 8Ω.


-Quiero colocarlo en este gabinete, que tiene “·%& años, de mi época de estudiante, lleno de polvo, que lleva varios años sin uso :

 

Tengo que trasladar parte (todo va a estar demasiado achuchado) a otro gabinete y dejarlo libre para montar este, pues utilice un gabinete gemelo para montar este otro con muy buenos resultados, por lo que quiero utilizar el mismo modelo y con un sistema de distribución muy parecido.

_____________________________________________

Vamos con  los radiadores:

Aquí en los comercios no se encuentra nada decente y hay que agudizar el ingenio y tener suerte en lo que se encuentra:

El radiador para los finales es el mismo que utilice en el amplificador anterior, con unos resultados magníficos.

Encontré 10 piezas, tal cual se ve en la chatarra, he utilizado 4 unidades, así que me quedan 6  para poder hacer otros “TRES engendros” mas… uno de ellos con otro gabinete mas, que me queda igual a estos dos, también usado.



 

Esto son sobrantes, de cantoneras de aluminio para puertas de armario:

  

La cara del primer radiador la alise a base de lima y lija  por lo que salí un poco cansado, así que en este utilice un “atajo” con una gemela a esta:




Hice taladros con rosca, tanto para fijar las aletas, como para fijar los Mosfet, Las aletas llevan pasta térmica para que la unión sea más “intima…”




El resultado es este:



El otro radiador, es el pequeño que lleva el Ampeg, en los MJE340/350 y sensor de bias.

Por lo compacto de la placa, tiene que ser a medida y no muy grande. De vuelta al “Súper” del aluminio “la chatarra” encontré un trozo y al medirle una cara, vi que cumplía como si me lo hubiesen hecho para MI AMPLIFICADOR, con un grueso de 4,5mm, la pena es que al colocarlo de forma vertical no es todo lo bueno que quisiera, para refrigerarse por convección, pero bueno, todo no puede ser perfecto. A este radiador también le hice rosca en los taladros:

 



El que va a hacer de “conejillo de indias” está casi terminado, falta colocarle las resistencias de potencia de los surtidores, para poder darle el primer “MAL RATO” y después de comprobar lo bien que funcionan en este, creo que las montaré de esa forma.

A hacer de “relojero”…  la placa de las resistencias mide 11,1x 14,5mm, hay que hacer un montón y mis manos no son de “pianista” precisamente. Así que paciencia…


----------



## AntonioAA (Mar 30, 2014)

Que tipo prolijo eres, quercus!!


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Mar 30, 2014)

MOOOIIIII BUENOOOOOOO!!!!
Eso es dedicación y uso de la neuronas!!!!


----------



## cyverlarva (Mar 30, 2014)

Que buen trabajo, me gusta mucho la direccion que toma esto.

Saludos.


----------



## edh59 (Mar 30, 2014)

Excelente proyecto 
Felicitaciones!!!!


----------



## ramiro77 (Mar 31, 2014)

Me está gustando mucho esto. Lo seguiré atentamente!


----------



## chinoelvago (Mar 31, 2014)

todo lo dias paso por este post aver si subio algo mas


----------



## Quercus (Abr 1, 2014)

El diseño de Ampeg es nuevo para adaptarlo al radiador y muy compacto para que pudiesen entrar los 8 módulos, también  he podido incluir control de Offset.

  Todo funciona correctamente, lo tengo funcionando con +-52V y a 4Ω sin pasarme, los altavoces solo aguantan 100W, se nota la potencia. Si el fin de semana me “dejan” montare el protector y lo probaré con resistencias de carga.

  Les dejo unas fotos de cómo ha quedado el primer trabajo de *“relojería”* y  colocadas en el amplificador.


----------



## foro666 (Abr 4, 2014)

Menudo supertrabajo. 

Que pena no estes mas cerca de mi ciudad, ya que te podría dar los disipadores. 
Muy de vez en cuando, se tira alguna máquina de soldar, hace 2 meses se tiraro una quemada.

son como esta: http://www.bid-on-equipment.com/uploads/2122012/149638-1.jpg

y tienen un disipador  para los tiristores inmenso. Tiene agujeros, pero se pude cuadrar las zonas para poner los elementos donde no hay. Yo únicamente le quito uno "pequeño" de un puente de diodos, y es el que he utilizado en la foto del rb que subí.

Felicidades por el trabajo. Espero que disfrutes a gusto el aparato.


----------



## Quercus (Abr 11, 2014)

Antes que nada, quiero agradecer a foro666 el ofrecimiento…  ¿A cuántos Km estas…? 

  El amplificador ha recibido su dosis de *“maltrato”* y no ha protestado en absoluto. Estuvo algo más de dos horas a tope, acoplado a un paquete de resistencias con valor de 4,4Ω según  “el Fluke” y con un  pequeño altavoz con resistencia, para poder escuchar. 

  No he podido armar el protector, por lo que queda pendiente comprobar, que tal se comporta a esa potencia y no tardare mucho en hacerlo.

  Todo bien… así que… vía libre para  preparar el resto de placas  del Ampeg y montarlas.

  Les comento un detalle… *casi siempre*… me gusta tener una segunda, o más opciones… en lo que hago.  En cuanto al amplificador a utilizar, me estuvo dando vueltas, algo que no descarto utilizar en algún momento: 

  Seria  *probar*, una vez que estuviese terminado, los módulos de graves con *P3A*, diseñado con dos parejas,  encapsulado TO-264 y regulación de Offset, para ello,  he tenido que diseñar un PCB que coincide 100% con  el mecanizado del Ampeg y con la disposición y colocación de los conectores, para poder utilizar, uno u otro,  cambiando solo el modulo, sin ningún cambio en el cableado.

   Siento no poder mostrarlo en su totalidad,  pero ya saben que los circuitos  *E.S.P.* están vetados:



  Un nuevo avance:

  Ya tengo hecha y testeada, la placa que incluye:
  -El Soft Start
  -El Termo-ventilador
  -El Termostato de seguridad
  -La Fuente de alimentación para:

             -Alimentar los circuitos que van en ella.
             -Los relés de configuración de entrada.
             -Los circuitos de protección de parlantes.



  Tengo diseñada otra placa algo más elaborada, con los  voltajes de la fuente regulados,  pero según he comprobado  externamente,  no es necesario.

  También he hecho una pequeña  modificación en  el funcionamiento de los ventiladores, de tal forma, que en vez de conectarse a una cierta temperatura, estén siempre conectados a unos 6V por ventilador (He comprobado que a ese voltaje hay que acercar la oreja para oírlos) y si la temperatura sube a un determinado nivel, ya si, aumente su velocidad según temperatura. Los ventiladores son muy silenciosos y con un caudal de aire importante, son estos:



  P.D. como necesitaba bastantes resistencias para hacer las de potencia del surtidor, pregunte por el costo de una caja de 1000 unidades.  Las 240 unidades necesarias costaban 8,64€y la caja de 1000 me ha costado 5,60€, como si hubiese comprado 155,5 resistencias sueltas. 

El "menudeo" sale caaaaro... pero son pocas las veces que un aficionado necesita 1000 componentes de algo...


----------



## chinoelvago (Abr 11, 2014)

Este pasatiempo  es adictivo queremo mas mas jaajajj  ya se asi adonde quiero ir


----------



## Quercus (Abr 23, 2014)

Por fin ayer, pude hacer algo y empecé a montar el modulo de *prueba* del protector,  que es igual a  los que llevara el amplificador, con alguna pequeña modificación,  para hacerlo funcionar solo.  

  Este solo lleva un relé, para utilizarlo en los amplificadores de medios/agudos y agudos, los que van conectados a los *graves* y *medios* llevan dos relés, uno para cada amplificador. 


 
   Al conectarlo, el retardo es de unos 3 segundos, después he hecho pruebas, conectando continua a la entrada del protector, y funciona perfectamente, así que, a demostrar cómo funciona con música real.

  Los módulos de graves  tendrán que amplificar a groso modo un 45% de la potencia, redondeando unos 225W entre los dos canales. Con la carga que tiene conectada, 4,4Ω y +-52V de alimentación,  en *el peor* de los casos estará dando 150W, creo  con seguridad que mas… pero bueno...

  Le he puesto la *“cancioncita”   “Bass, I Love You”*  en bucle y a tope  para ver si el protector daba falsas  detecciones, *ni una…* ha funcionado bien todo el rato, cableado de forma provisional, para hacer la prueba.



  Otro modulo que ya se puede montar, a falta de algún pequeño ajuste en prueba, para los circuitos que irán conectados a los módulos de menos potencia.

  Funciona tal como describe Dr. Zoidberg  muy bien y al que *doy las gracias*.

  En cuanto a la estructura del protector, como pueden ver es muy compacto, hasta el punto, que la resistencia que alimentara el relé, es más pequeña que la que tuve que poner, pues en el gabinete se alimentara con menos tensión que en la prueba,  la resistencia necesaria no entraba en su sitio y he tenido que “subirla a las alturas”


----------



## Quercus (Abr 27, 2014)

Acabo de hacer algunos PCB’s. 

  Los de la parte de arriba, corresponden  *solo* a los dos amplificadores que necesito hacer, para desalojar el gabinete.

  Los de la parte de abajo son para el “Clon” y para  tenerlos todos, faltan *5* y puede que *6*  PCB’s mas… según alguna decisión, de todavía no tengo tomada…. 

  Todas las placas del “Clon” son de fibra, excepto la de la derecha, donde van insertados los 6 puentes rectificadores. 

  Decidí hacerlo así, por el tipo de hendidura alargada, que necesitan los contactos y que es más fácil hacerla en la baquelita,  además, en el montaje final, esta  no se ve, pues va debajo de otra placa, por lo que no desentonará  estéticamente.

  Según la foto,   “PARECE”  que hay donde entretenerse…


----------



## guillecba (Abr 27, 2014)

Excelentísimo trabajo quercus!!. Una preguntita: que método estás usando para hacer los PCB?
Saludos


----------



## Quercus (Abr 28, 2014)

¡Muchas gracias Guille! Cuando esté terminado, espero cumplir con las expectativas.

El método, es el de la plancha, he estado tentado varias veces en hacer una insoladora y probar, estoy seguro que saldría mejor. 

La cuestion es que este método, cuando le coges el truquillo, además de que la *calidad es suficiente (Lo más importante)* es muuuucho más *barato y rápido*. 

  Puede que algún día…


----------



## angel36 (Abr 28, 2014)

Simplemente quiero decirte gracias por compartir y poner a disposición del foro todo tu trabajo. (como tantos otros que hacen lo mismo).

Felicitaciones!!! 

En verdad  vale la pena leer y mirar tus "ideas" de brico...


----------



## Quercus (May 2, 2014)

La placa que dudada en hacer o no, para colocar en Bridge, solo los dos amplificadores de graves, al final he visto la posibilidad y la he integrado en la placa de entrada, compactándola bastante, pues tengo poco margen de agrandarla.

  En un principio, la misión de esta placa, al abrir/cerrar el interruptor, solo cambiaba las conexiones de: tri-amplificado a tetra-amplificado y al mismo tiempo desconectaba la alimentación del crossover interno de dos vías y de dos amplificadores, los destinados a amplificar medios/agudos.

  Ahora también cambia el funcionamiento de los amplificadores de graves, para funcionar en estere, o en Bridge, con todo el circuito integrado en ella, ahorro de espacio y cableado. 

  Se podría haber hecho mucho más fácil con conmutadores, pero me da *“PANICO”* que se puedan accionar de forma involuntaria,  oooh , en caso de que quien  lo utilice,* no* sea yo… ya saben… _“¿…y estas palanquitas… que hacen… para que serán…?”._

  Prefiero complicar algo el circuito para accionarlas y que tenga que ser de forma, *totalmente voluntaria, *por lo *poco convencional del sistema*, al que estoy dando vueltas, aunque está prácticamente decidido, el que voy a utilizar*. *

  Creo, si no hay alguna ocurrencia más, *ya que todo, SIEMPRE, es mejorable*, puedo hacer las 5 placas que faltan.


----------



## edh59 (May 2, 2014)

Hola quercus 10:
Excelente trabajo
Tené precaución del campo magnético que producen las bobinas de los relays,ya que puede introducir zumbido en las líneas de baja señal.Es cuestión de probar 
Saludos cordiales:

Eduardo.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (May 2, 2014)

quercus10 dijo:


> Ahora también cambia el funcionamiento de los amplificadores de graves, para funcionar en estere, o en Bridge, con todo el circuito integrado en ella, ahorro de espacio y cableado.


  



quercus10 dijo:


> Se podría haber hecho mucho más fácil con conmutadores, pero me da *“PANICO”* que se puedan accionar de forma involuntaria,  oooh , en caso de que quien  lo utilice,* no* sea yo… ya saben… _“¿…y estas palanquitas… que hacen… para que serán…?”._
> 
> Prefiero complicar algo el circuito para accionarlas y que tenga que ser de forma, *totalmente voluntaria, *por lo *poco convencional del sistema*, al que estoy dando vueltas, aunque está prácticamente decidido, el que voy a utilizar*. *


La forma mas simple y económica para "_proteger_" el accionamiento de los switches Stereo/BTL es ponerlos detrás del gabinete, junto a las entradas. De esa manera podés poner instrucciones de que hacen, indicar como se conectan los parlantes en BTL y *lo más importante es que los hacer desaparecer de la vista y las tentaciones*.


----------



## Rorschach (May 2, 2014)

Quercus 10, Muy buen trabajo, y sobre todo muuuuuyyyy prolijo,  .-
Podrías aclararme lo siguiente, ¿el clon que estás construyendo a que modelo específico de Ampeg se refiere?.-
Y por último sería interesante y a pedido, que publiques el diagrama de los circuitos y las características técnicas del mismo.-
Desde ya, Muchas Gracias.-
Saludos Cordiales
Gustavo


----------



## Quercus (May 3, 2014)

edh59 dijo:


> Hola quercus 10:
> Tené precaución del campo magnético que producen las bobinas de los relays,ya que puede introducir zumbido en las líneas de baja señal.Es cuestión de probar


  ¡Hola Eduardo! 
  Muchas gracias por la advertencia. *Espero* que no, basándome en esto:

  Hace un tiempo hice el circuito de la foto, un selector de 3 entradas con previo y en las pruebas que hice con él, no hubo problemas de ruido, básicamente, pasara una señal parecida bajo ellos en los de ahora.

  Son relés pequeños y de bajo consumo, la única diferencia entre ellos es voltaje/consumo, el campo magnético debe ser igual:

  -Los que utilice en el selector son de 12V 16,2mA de consumo. 
  -Los de ahora son de 24V y 7,86mA de consumo. 

  Pero como dices,* nunca se sabe*, hasta que compruebas. 






Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> La forma mas simple y económica para "_proteger_" el accionamiento de los switches Stereo/BTL es ponerlos detrás del gabinete, junto a las entradas. De esa manera podés poner instrucciones de que hacen, indicar como se conectan los parlantes en BTL y *lo más importante es que los hacer desaparecer de la vista y las tentaciones*.


  ¡Gracias Dr. Zoidberg!

  Totalmente de acuerdo, en que las palanquitas “comprometidas”,  detrás, “fuera de la vista” y con su función explicada.

  Había pensado en algo mucho más *“paranoico”*: 

  Colocar un par de porta fusibles pequeños a modo de interruptores. Total, todos los días no se va a cambiar la utilización de *tres* a *cuatro* altavoces por vía, o utilizar el sub en *estéreo* o en *bridge.* 

  Colocar/quitar un fusible no es tanto trabajo, pero *hace pensar un poco más en lo que se está haciendo,* que desplazar un conmutador. 

  En fin, todavía no está hecho y el espacio trasero del gabinete, va a estar bastante poblado.



Gustavo Moretton dijo:


> Podrías aclararme lo siguiente, ¿el clon que estás construyendo a que modelo específico de Ampeg se refiere?.-
> Y por último sería interesante y a pedido, que publiques el diagrama de los circuitos y las características técnicas del mismo.-


  ¡Gracias Gustavo!  Me alegro de que te guste.

  Es un amplificador que el diseñador utiliza para “bajo” y “guitarra” que yo sepa.

  Crimson es el *“culpable”* de parte de este lio, cuando posteo este  esquema derivado del _original_.  

  A lo largo de este hilo, he hecho creo, *10 versiones*, de las cuales he posteado *8, * he probado *8 *y alguna que queda en el ordenador sin postear, funcionando todas muy bien. 

  En cuanto al “pedido” no hay problema, es algo que pensaba hacer, cuando esté terminado y FUNCIONANDO. 

  Saludos


----------



## edh59 (May 3, 2014)

Hola quercus10:
Seguramente con esos relays no tendrás problemas 

Otra opción para usar selectores,interruptores,"palanquitas ocultas", serían los dip switch
Saludos cordiales.
Eduardo.


----------



## Fogonazo (May 3, 2014)

!  aprobado por el Superior Concejo Pitufo ¡ 











​


----------



## Quercus (May 3, 2014)

edh59 dijo:


> Hola quercus10:
> Seguramente con esos relays no tendrás problemas
> 
> Otra opción para usar selectores,interruptores,"palanquitas ocultas", serían los dip switch


  Nunca he utilizado ese tipo de interruptores


Fogonazo dijo:


> !  aprobado por el Superior Concejo Pitufo ¡
> 
> 
> http://epub1.rockwellautomation.com/images/web-proof-small/GL/1171059.jpg
> ...


​ 
 ….Y decía, que yo era “paranoico”….


----------



## Fogonazo (May 4, 2014)

Quitando algo de paranoia (Aunque  toda( se podría colocar un switch como traían hace tiempo las fuentes de PC para pasar de 110 a 220Vca, algo así:




Queda suficientemente escondido y sin una herramienta prácticamente no se puede accionar.


----------



## edh59 (May 4, 2014)

Ese interruptor me gustó,es mucho mas resistente que los dip switch
Saludos:
Eduardo.


----------



## Juan Jose (May 4, 2014)

Hola excelente trabajo estás realizando!!!. 
Una alternativa para dejar los amplificadores en estéreo y puente al mismo tiempo es la utilizada en las etapas de amplificadores de automóvil que no traen el famoso switch de selección de modo. 
En su lugar, cambian la conexión de positivo y negativo de uno de los canales de cada grupo (derecho o izquierdo) y ya tiene invertida la señal en fase en la entrada.  Solamente tienes que tener MUY BIEN identificados los bornes de salida de manera que se conecten los altavoces de forma correcta. 

espero que se entienda, saludos y suerte 

Juan Jose


----------



## Quercus (May 4, 2014)

Pues sí, estos serian buenos para utilizarlos, PERO… sieeeeempre el dichoso”*PERO”* tengo 12 fuentes de PC… las he revisado… “adivinan…”   NI UNA…  tiene el conmutador para cambiar la tensión.:cabezon:

  Otra opción, de las que surgen en noches de “insomnio”, seria cubrir los interruptores con una chapa tipo “U” con los bordes vueltos y poder colocar unos tornillos: 



  Quitas dos tornillos… colocas la configuración… y vuelves a colocar los dos tornillos.

  Los interruptores sobresalen muy poco, así que la chapa también, no sería ningún estorbo si consigo el espacio suficiente para colocarlo todo.



Juan Jose dijo:


> Hola excelente trabajo estás realizando!!!.
> Una alternativa para dejar los amplificadores en estéreo y puente al mismo tiempo es la utilizada en las etapas de amplificadores de automóvil que no traen el famoso switch de selección de modo.
> En su lugar, cambian la conexión de positivo y negativo de uno de los canales de cada grupo (derecho o izquierdo) y ya tiene invertida la señal en fase en la entrada. Solamente tienes que tener MUY BIEN identificados los bornes de salida de manera que se conecten los altavoces de forma correcta.
> 
> ...


  Muchas gracias por la idea Juan José, pero la placa que maneja el puente, *la hice esta mañana.* 
  Habia visto ese sistema *o algo muy parecido* en circuito puente con TDAxxxx

*El problema al final es el mismo*, cuando cambias de estéreo a puente, o viceversa,  si el conexionado de los altavoces no concuerda con la configuracion en que funcionan los amplificadores *“problema gordo”.*

  De ahí toda esta “lluvia” de ideas, para que cuando se cambie de configuracion, esto sea *totalmente voluntario* y no *fortuito* y al mismo tiempo, se preste atencion al cambio  que hay que hacer en el cableado, cuando se produzca.

Sobra decir, que todo esto es para evitar problemas, si lo manejara otra persona.


----------



## Fogonazo (May 4, 2014)

También puedes conseguir uno común y "Desaparecerle" parte del actuador como para dejarlo "Enano"


----------



## Rorschach (May 4, 2014)

> ¡Gracias Gustavo!  Me alegro de que te guste.
> 
> Es un amplificador que el diseñador utiliza para “bajo” y “guitarra” que yo sepa.
> 
> ...




Precisamente, por esa razón preguntaba, porque sabía que Ampeg es una firma legendaria en la fabricación de amplificadores para instrumentos musicales, especialmente para bajos eléctricos, con respecto a la etapa de potencia reducida, es una modificación o escisión del  Ampeg Bassamp BA115, el cual es un amplificador específico para bajo eléctrico.-
Considero que este desarrollo tuyo es para ser usado en audio, sin embargo he visto en la última página del manual de usuario donde especifican las características,se publica 5% THD, lo cual si bien para amplificadores para bajo o guitarra eléctrica es +- aceptable, para audio no lo es en absoluto.-
Si bien que, con la reducción de potencia es probable que ese 5% sea bastante menor, no creo que se llegue a valores de THD aceptables para audio, al menos si hablamos de Alta Fidelidad.-
Si por el contrario algunos de vosotros que hayan hecho este tipo de amplificador y sus variantes y hayan modificado el circuito para obtener valores bajos de THD, y lo hayan publicado también, digan donde, pues buscando no lo he encontrado.-
Comento todo esto porque me interesaría para más adelante construir algo parecido.- 
Ver Archivo Adjunto.-
Saludos Cordiales
Gustavo


----------



## edh59 (May 4, 2014)

Otra modificación a lo ya aportado sería ésta:
Utilizando sólo una chapita sujeta al tornillo de fijación del lado a "bloquear".
Saludos.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (May 4, 2014)

edh59 dijo:


> Otra modificación a lo ya aportado sería ésta:
> Utilizando sólo una chapita sujeta al tornillo de fijación del lado a "bloquear".
> Saludos.


EEhhhhhh!!!! Ya está rondando la paranoia extrema!!!!
Si quieren asegurarse de que nadie lo cambie nunca, hay dos posibilidades:


No permitir ninguna configuración Stereo / BTL, con lo que se ahorran los switches y todo el lío.
Poner los switches dentro del gabinete para que nadie sepa que existen.
*PD: *Si los parlantes está conectados en estéreo y alguien activa el BTL no pasa nada "eléctricamente hablando" pero se va a escuchar muy mal por las cancelaciones entre los canales, ya que siguen trabajando en "estéreo" pero con señal monoaural y con la fase invertida entre los canales... un asco...
Si los parlantes están conectados en BTL y alguien pone el switch en estéreo, dudo que pase algo MUUUUY malo por que la bobina del parlante actúa como resistencia limitadora entre los canales y la única "salida a tierra" es entre las salidas de cada canal, así que muy probablemente se escuche feo (la diferencia entre ambos canales estéreo) y a un volumen bajo... pinta como otro asco...


----------



## Fogonazo (May 4, 2014)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> EEhhhhhh!!!! Ya está rondando la paranoia extrema!!!!
> Si quieren asegurarse de que nadie lo cambie nunca, hay dos posibilidades:
> 
> 
> ...



 creas que muchas protecciones son *"Demasiado"*

*FogoAnécdota]*

Me llama un cliente comentando que no podía *"Apagar una máquina"*, para que dejara de funcionar había que bajar el interruptor principal.

Cuando llego y miro pienso para mi interior, *"Soy un nabo"* cuando estuve en la última oportunidad me dejé la máquina en modo "*Diagnóstico*" 

Mientras me hacía "El Oso" pensando en alguna explicación que me hiciera zafar del papelón el cliente me comenta que "Era una lástima porque estaba funcionando muy bien antes del percance". De lo que deduzco: "En esta ocasión NO fui un nabo y NO me dejé la máquina en diagnóstico" con este dato le comento que la máquina estaba programada en el modo de técnico para lo cual hay que retirar una tapa con un tornillo y mover un DeepSwitch de posición.

En ese preciso momento el cliente sale a correr al hijo de unos 3/4 años, igual que Homero con Bart 




Cuando vuelve me comenta que había visto al pequeño con un destornillador poniendo cara "De Circunstancia" 

*Resumen*: El forajido había retirado la cubierta plástica que da acceso al panel del ténico, había estado jugueteando con los Switch, cuando se cansó colocó nuevamente la cubierta (Sin el tornillo) y se retiró haciéndose bien el Oso 

*[/Fin de FogoAnécdota]*


----------



## crimson (May 5, 2014)

Gustavo Moretton dijo:


> ...Considero que este desarrollo tuyo es para ser usado en audio, sin embargo he visto en la última página del manual de usuario donde especifican las características,se publica 5% THD, lo cual si bien para amplificadores para bajo o guitarra eléctrica es +- aceptable, para audio no lo es en absoluto.-
> Si bien que, con la reducción de potencia es probable que ese 5% sea bastante menor, no creo que se llegue a valores de THD aceptables para audio, al menos si hablamos de Alta Fidelidad.-



Hola Gustavo, por eso yo no uso Laboratorios Virtuales, utilizo el "Crimsonbench", esto es, armar la placa y probarla un buen rato. 5% de distorsión debe tener el amplificador al re-mango y limitado por la fotocelda VTL, cuya distorsión anda por ahí. Yo lo que hice fue sacar la fotocelda porque en audio no es necesaria, sí dejé el operacional porque de lo contrario puede llegar a oscilar, me pasó con una versión "light" de un "miniampeg":




que si no le ponía baja impedancia a la entrada se volvía inestable:




Una vez armado fue notable el desempeño, haciendo pruebas A/B a ciegas siempre ganaba el Ampeg, por eso me decidí a publicarlo y quercus me hizo el aguante construyendo varias versiones, y coincidiendo en que es un amplificador de gran calidad.
¡Mirá de lo que nos perdíamos si le hacíamos caso al manual!
Saludos C


----------



## nicolas (May 5, 2014)

crimson me gustaria que subieras el pcb de ese mini ampeg... con cuanta tension lo alimentas?
quercos lo tuyo es mas que excelente... te felicito y espero podamos ver algun videito cuando finalices


----------



## crimson (May 5, 2014)

Hola nicolás, lo tenés por aquí:
_ https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/902447/ _
Saludos C


----------



## foro666 (May 6, 2014)

Te pongo unas fotos de algunos radiadores que se tiran.
La primera tiene buenas aletas pero muchos agujeros. No tengo.
La segunda muestra varias, una grande con aletas pequeñas y con pocos agujeros, y una pequña, casi sin agujeros, con aletas grandes.

De la grande tengo dos y de las pequeñas creo que seis.

Esto se tira todo. Antes las máquinas tenían transformadores de 24v, que rectificado da 34. Ahora se ponen fuentes cortocircuitables y los trafos se "tiran". Tengo varios de distinta poencia, desde 68va a 350va.

De las placas grandes tengo dos, si estuvieras más cerca o quieres correr con los gastos (pesan mucho). Además de la primera foto se tiraron dos (que no recogí).

En la foto pone mi ciudad.


----------



## Quercus (May 6, 2014)

¡Hola foro!
  Los grandes con aletas pequeñas de la segunda foto me encantan, tienen las dos posibilidades que más he visto en amplificadores. 

  1º Puedes cortar longitudinalmente a las aletas, con la altura necesaria y colocarle  un ventilador de 80 / 120 según espacio. 

  Si es un solo radiador, el ventilador en frente. 

  Si son dos, colocados  en túnel, como voy a hacer en este.

  2º Cortarlo trasversalmente para colocar las aletas verticales y que refrigere por convección.

  En cuanto al ofrecimiento, vuelvo a darte las gracias, sería cuestión de: *si puedes y no es mucho engorro,* preguntes en una agencia cuánto costaría mandarlo a Granada. Lo hablamos por privado.

  P.D. Teníamos que estar a 800Km… la *ley de Murphy* siempre presente….


----------



## Quercus (May 7, 2014)

Me gusta hacer las cosas de forma  “metódica” y analizo bastante, *en función de mis posibilidades*, a veces en exceso, *para intentar acertar en lo que hago*.  NUNCA hubiese montado el primer amplificador que tuviese a mano sin probarlo concienzudamente y menos para un proyecto así.

  Es un modelo que he maltratado a veces en exceso, para comprobar su robustez. En cuanto a la calidad de sonido, además de tener de partida, la opinión de crimson (su oído tiene que ser “forzosamente, muy  bueno…” por su dedicación…) he tenido escuchas a ciegas, con amigos, alguno de ellos dedicado a la música profesionalmente, *para decidir cual montar.* No he tenido que decidir mucho. 

  Las escuchas se hicieron en estéreo, colocando este en un canal, para con el balance y de forma rápida (no es lo ideal pero…) escuchar uno u otro. 

  A parte de esto, si analizo la configuración de los amplificadores en mi diseño, para ver cuanto exigiré a cada uno aprox.,  supongamos, con un  corte de frecuencias, *para aprovechar la fuente* *de 750W al máximo *_(cuando empiece a ajustar,  afinaré los cortes, el único corte que no variará, será el de  medios-agudos  con  agudos)_ tenemos: 

  Al amplificador se le supone entre 150/180W a 4Ω, suponiendo la * menor (150W)* los módulos  tendrán que funcionar  aprox. *sin tener en cuenta la sensibilidad de cada altavoz* a esta potencia, a tope:  

  Graves                  a  4Ω unos ______120W__                      80% de su potencia.
  Medios                 a  4Ω unos  ______80W ___54%  de su potencia.
  Medios-agudos  a  8Ω unos  25W__ _  Poca cosa.
  Agudos                 a  8Ω unos______ 15W ___Menos aun.

  Lo que dejara la distorsión * más baja.*

  Estos porcentajes de potencia se dan, cuando el amplificador *está a tope* *240W+240W aprox.* Algo complicado para escuchar en casa, por no decir que los vecinos estarían recogiendo firmas, para echarme del barrio.

  Los otros amplificadores que también me gustan, para el proyecto son más grandes físicamente y dicho sea de paso: _no me quedare con la ganas, de montar, digamos algo parecido, aunque más voluminoso, con amplificadores del Dr. Jagodic.  _

*P.D. Pediría por favor, si alguien ha simulado el Ampeg, aportase resultados para tener algún dato objetivo.*


----------



## foro666 (May 7, 2014)

Simulo todos los circuitos que me llaman la atencion.

En el simulador, alimentado a 35v no da:

A 1 kHz y dando 48watios nos sale una distorsion de 0.001
A 20 kHz y dando 28 watios nos sale una distorsion de 0.018

Aqui dejo las capturas.


----------



## foro666 (May 9, 2014)

Estas fotos son para Quercus, no se otro sitio para ponerlas.


----------



## Quercus (May 10, 2014)

¡Gracias foro!

Los últimos PCB’s listos:

  - Fuente principal con salida de +-15V para OP
  - Protectores y fusibles.
  - Resto de Fusibles.
  - Placa de entrada. 
  -Crossovers 2 vías para función en tetra-amplificado.

  Toca,  aburrirse abriendo taladros y algun que otro afilando de brocas, la fibra de vidrio es implacable con el filo de estas y hay más de 1500 taladros, solo en las 7 etapas que quedan por hacer.


----------



## Quercus (May 21, 2014)

La fuente de alimentación principal lista y la alimentación de +-15V testeada.

Tres grupos de condensadores  independientes:

  1º 20.000uF por rama para los graves
  2º 13.600uF por rama para los medios
  3º   9.400uF por rama para los medios agudos y los agudos, mas la salida de  +-15V.







Los puentes rectificadores, con un puente rectificador en cada ramal:


----------



## Juan Carlos Hernández Púa (May 21, 2014)

Quercus impresionante trabajo como siempre. ¿ Están barnizadas las pistas ?. Si no fuera así ? no te gusta estañearlas para evitar oxidación del cobre y más sección de las pistas ?-
Un abrazo.


----------



## Quercus (May 22, 2014)

Tienes mucha razón en lo que dices. Pero no tengo costumbre de estañar las pistas.

  Cuando quiero más grosor, lo que hago es coger un hilo fino de 0,6mm que compro en rollos:



    Y lo sueldo a todo el  largo, de esa forma el grosor es aún mayor. En esta fuente, lo hare en los tramos finales que llegan al punto central, sobre todo en las pistas que corresponden a los condensadores de mayor capacidad.

  Una vez terminado y  testeado y antes de montar en el gabinete,  les hecho barniz protector:


----------



## Quercus (May 27, 2014)

La placa con los cuatro circuitos de protección de parlantes terminados y testeados. 
  ¡Funcionan como un reloj…!  



  Los cuatro circuitos consume 228mA con un voltaje de alimentación de 35,5V  que es el que da la fuente, con todo conectado de forma ficticia, incluso los ventiladores a tope. Sin los ventiladores y sin los relés sube a 36,2V,  hay poca diferencia ya que el transformador puede dar 1A y el consumo total ronda  los 500mA.

  Quizá sería  interesante hacer algunas pruebas de sensibilidad, con las resistencias de entrada de señal (Cosa que no descarto) en los dos protectores  que van conectados a los medios/agudos y agudos. 

  Únicamente hice una prueba con  resistencias de 33K y el condensador de 220uF  lo deje en 200uF (dos de 100uF). Con esos valores probé el amplificador *a tope*, igualmente, *no* dio falsos positivos. Se podría bajar bastante más los valores.



  Como se puede ver, la placa lleva además una zona donde van la mitad de los fusibles, la otra mitad van en una placa pequeña encima, en la que falta un relé de perfil bajo, que es el que conecta y desconecta  la alimentación de las dos etapas de medios/agudos, para la transición de tri-amplificado a tetra-amplificado. El relé tiene que ser así, para que entre en la altura del gabinete. El relé normal de dos circuitos y 8A por cada uno, tiene 25mm de alto y el de perfil bajo, con la misma distribución y potencia tiene 15mm, suficiente para que entre.

  Tan es asi, lo ajustado en algunas cosas, que los contactos de lo placa superior de fusibles he tenido que hacerla con tornillos para que los terminales queden horizontales, pues verticales no entran.



  Apilar las placas es imprescindible, son los inconvenientes de querer incluir en un solo gabinete, un amplificador de estas características… mientras se puedan ir solventando, no es problema…


----------



## crimson (May 27, 2014)

Un "Me gusta" es poco, se merece un:





Saludos C


----------



## Quercus (Jun 9, 2014)

Para hacer el crossovers de 2vias, estuve emparejando condensadores de 3,3n, después de medir un montón, he comprobado que los valores, están en la gran mayoría en torno a 3,1n.

Sé que no hace falta una precisión excesiva, pero bueno, después de medir usos cuantos, se pueden elegir con una desviación en torno a 0.01n (0,3% aprox.).



Necesito como en todos, que quede compacto y ha quedado con  105x 42mm.
  Otro placa terminada, a falta de prueba.


----------



## crazysound (May 17, 2015)

quercus10 dijo:


> Ire colocando en este hilo fotos y comentarios que crea interesantes del montaje de este Ampeg Multi-Amplificado de aproximadamente 450/500W de potencia total, al sumar la potencia de cada modulo, en función del corte de frecuencia que amplifica. Las características del toroide en el secundario son: 32v/11,7A + 32V/11,7A, Aprox. 750W. Con la tensión de red que tengo en casa da en continua con un amplificador conectado y funcionando algo más de +-46V.


Hola quercus10, muy buen proyecto!!

Qué pcb es ese?? Está buenísimo!!

Saludos..


----------



## Quercus (May 18, 2015)

Hola crazysound.
  Si te refieres al PCB del amplificador, es una versión de Ampeg que diseñe para  este proyecto y que se adaptara al poco espacio disponible y al radiador que tuve que ensamblar.

  Hice varios diseños, incluso uno con el protector de altavoces integrado que podría haber utilizado si hubiese sido tri-amplificado. 

Aunque su posición en el proyecto será vertical, las bautice como “Ampeg Horizontal” por la forma en que se coloca sobre el radiador._                  "Ironias del emsamblaje"_


----------



## Quercus (Feb 14, 2016)

Después de bastante tiempo aparcado, "me esta picando…” 





  Todo lo que quedo hecho y comprobado, funciona perfectamente, únicamente, no me acaba de convencer la alimentación del filtro activo y bridge, en cuanto al calor que produce.

He comprobado que no es problema conseguir transformadores encapsulados de 2,5W muy compactos.





  Y estoy sopesando en función del espacio, diseñar una nueva placa de control donde este integrada una fuente +15-15, ó  hacer una placa individual y colocarla por algún hueco.

La fuente de alimentación es un diseño *casi* calcado de _este_, que posteo Dr. Zoidberg.




Aunque todo está calculado para su acomodo y no creo que tenga problemas, creo que para seguir avanzando con total seguridad, pues hay poco margen de error, lo mejor es desalojar de una vez el gabinete donde quiero colocarlo  y trabajar de forma física en el,  máxime con los posibles cambios que pueda realizar. 

La nostalgia de cuando hice el montaje me ha frenado, pero bueno, también me freno desmontar el otro, donde está ahora el 2.1 Sigma + ESP.

Y después de oírlo… _“nostalgia…? …Que nostalgia…?”


_


----------



## Quercus (Feb 15, 2016)

Caso de necesitarla, esta sería la placa que contiene los circuitos auxiliares  que puse aquí, con las mismas dimensiones incluyendo la fuente +15-15V de la que hablaba en el anterior post.

  No es que tenga mucha importancia porque el circuito es muy simple, pero el termoventilador es ESP con pequeñas modificaciones. Llegado el momento, veríamos  si  podría postear toda la placa PCB y valores incluidos.


----------



## Lucho LP (Feb 15, 2016)

Que buen trabajo! 
Es un verdadero lujo poder leer un trabajo como este, muchas gracias por compartirlo.
Saludos!


----------



## aadf (Jul 10, 2017)

Buenas noches!

Hubo mas avances con esto? Esta excelente!

Yo me estoy volviendo un poquito loco tratando de ver que etapas de potencias me conviene usar.

Tengo un par de bafles armados con woofer de 150w, medio de 100 y tw tambien de 100.

He armado para otro equipo la version de 50w de mosfets 240/9240 del Harman Kardon Rev2 con BCxxx. y me gusto mucho. Vi que has lanzado una version con correccion de offset. Tenia pensado usar 2 de estas para el medio y el twitter (alimentando a 45v) y despues el de 200w que usa IRFP250 (https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/aporte-amplificador-200w-mosfet-irfp250n-19360/), pero tambien alimentado a 45v con 8ohm de carga, por lo que lei daria 100watts...

Entiendo que stas usando otra variante, pero las etapas son todas las mismas? Ahi me perdi...

Saludos,
andres.


----------



## Quercus (Jul 11, 2017)

aadf dijo:


> Buenas noches!
> 
> Hubo mas avances con esto? Esta excelente!


  Muchas gracias, antes que nada decir que es la  _“tarea pendiente“_ más importante que tengo y necesito darme un empujón como los de de un toro de “San Fermin”  y terminarlo. 
  Quedo asi, por algunas decisiones que debo  tomar. Todos los circuitos excepto el de entrada están probados y funcionan perfectamente.  Físicamente,  solo quedaría  construir la última  placa de control que diseñe, sustituirla  por la otra para quitar calor y  montar todo en el gabinete.


aadf dijo:


> Yo me estoy volviendo un poquito loco tratando de ver que etapas de potencias me conviene usar.
> Tengo un par de bafles armados con woofer de 150w, medio de 100 y tw tambien de 100.
> He armado para otro equipo la version de 50w de mosfets 240/9240 del Harman Kardon Rev2 con BCxxx. y me gusto mucho. Vi que has lanzado una version con correccion de offset. Tenia pensado usar 2 de estas para el medio y el twitter (alimentando a 45v) y despues el de 200w que usa IRFP250 (https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/aporte-amplificador-200w-mosfet-irfp250n-19360/), pero tambien alimentado a 45v con 8ohm de carga, por lo que lei daria 100watts...


  El Harman Kardon y el LEAD MASTER que es el nombre del otro amplificador, alimentados con ±45V no te van a dar una potencia muy diferente con la misma carga. Cosa diferente es que a este último le coloques 4Ω y que por su configuración lo va a soportar perfectamente y entonces, SI,  te va a dar mucha más potencia.

  Utilizar un par  de amplificadores, con su correspondiente fuente y voltage adecuado, para cada corte de frecuencias  sería  lo ideal, pero todo tiene sus pros y sus contras.

  Tres transformadores es un engorro. Uno con tres salidas habría que encargarlo si no tienes posibilidad de hacerlo.

  Un solo transformador con rectificación en cada  rail de alimentación, e independiente para cada pareja de amplificadores  es mas simple. 

  Después es solo calibrar la amplitud de señal que llega a cada uno, cosa que es fácil con las resistencias ajustables del filtro activo.  De todas formas, este ajuste hay que hacerlo siempre.

  La única pega que le veo, es el calor que producen incluso en reposo, varios amplificadores que están alimentados para ofrecer mucha mas potencia que la que en realidad se necesita.

  Colocar varios modelos alimentados con la misma fuente también me gusta. Hay que buscar que  físicamente lo permitan, o diseñar PCB’s  adecuados, ya que el espacio dentro de los gabinetes, digamos estándar, no es muy grande. Tambien queda hacer un gabinete que nos permita colocar todo lo necesario.


----------



## aadf (Jul 11, 2017)

Quercus dijo:


> Muchas gracias, antes que nada decir que es la  _“tarea pendiente“_ más importante que tengo y necesito darme un empujón como los de de un toro de “San Fermin”  y terminarlo.
> Quedo asi, por algunas decisiones que debo  tomar. Todos los circuitos excepto el de entrada están probados y funcionan perfectamente.  Físicamente,  solo quedaría  construir la última  placa de control que diseñe, sustituirla  por la otra para quitar calor y  montar todo en el gabinete.



Vamos que Ud puede! Yo no me aguantaria tener las cosas ahi, mas sabiendo que funcionan! De hecho mi ansiedad me ha llevado a hacer algun que otro lio, pero... 



			
				Quercus dijo:
			
		

> El Harman Kardon y el LEAD MASTER que es el nombre del otro amplificador, alimentados con ±45V no te van a dar una potencia muy diferente con la misma carga. Cosa diferente es que a este último le coloques 4Ω y que por su configuración lo va a soportar perfectamente y entonces, SI,  te va a dar mucha más potencia.
> 
> Utilizar un par  de amplificadores, con su correspondiente fuente y voltage adecuado, para cada corte de frecuencias  sería  lo ideal, pero todo tiene sus pros y sus contras.
> 
> ...



No se que tan reales puedan ser los simuladores (multisim 14 en mi caso), pero tienes razon. Bajo las mismas condiciones (45vcc y 8ohm de carga), el HarmanKardon me da unos 70w y el otro modelo roza los 100watts.

Con respecto a la fuente, tengo la intencion de armar un transformador (ya he hecho algunos con buen resultado) de poco mas de 500va (area de 50x50mm), me estaria entregando unos 8Amperes rectificado a +/-45vcc con casi 33.000uf si pretendo un 4% de rizado...  He leido que hay varias formas de hacerlo, creo que utilizaria dos rectificadores y luego unirlos para generar +/-.

Igual falta bastante. Por ahora creo que voy a ir por la combinacion que te mencione, usando el HK rev3 con BCxxx que acabo de hacer una plaqueta un poco mas pequeña. Los parlantes ya los tengo y son todos de 8Ohm.

Lo que podria pasar tambien es de tener un trafo para el LEAD MASTER que entregue los 60v (ya salto a 150w) para woofer y otro trafo mas pequeño que entregue los 45v para medios y twitter usando el HK.

Gracias y saludos!
andres


----------

